# Aster diesel?



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

now that MTH seems to have dropped the ball on 1:32 scale diesels, i wonder if Aster would consider a self contained, rechargeable power unit(?) shouldn't someone be thinking about #1 gauge scale modelers? i'm guessing the response would be tremendously favorable. just search eBay for diesels and today you'll find less than 10 in 1:32 scale from MTH past offerings (you can't find any of their F3's anymore, there are a few PA's and Dash-8's) but there are a few hundred in 1:29 from Aristo and USA Trains available.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Why is this thread under live steam? I am very confused. And... if Aster did a diesel in American outline they would cost at least $1500 EACH. 

AND... who said MTH is out of the 1:32 LOCOMOTIVE BUSINESS. Please cite a verifiable source. 

Much more likely to see Accucraft resurrect the GP-9 project.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 04 Oct 2012 10:18 AM 
Why is this thread under live steam?


because i am specifically talking about making a diesel that would be compatible with live steam tracks with a self-contained power system, not electric track power. i thought there would be more people like myself, essentially a live steamer, who might like to run this sort of diesel whether with or alternately from days of running live steam. i'd go as far as even willing to see more attempts to put an actual small diesel/generator in a 1:32 scale model.

Accucraft, Aster, i really don't care, but i doubt if either of the out of scale houses are going to change their policy.

i haven't seen a new #1 Gauge model from MTH in a while.
if i'm wrong, i'm glad.
wish they would do an RS or FA.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

because i am specifically talking about making a diesel that would be compatible with live steam tracks with a self-contained power system, 
A battery-powered diesel meets that description. 
(We usually include "live diesels" - locos with a small diesel engine driving a generator - in with live steam, as there's nowhere else to put them and the manufacturers tend to be live steam also. Sheesh, Jim - retirement is making you [more] ornery? ;-) 

That being said, Wada made one and Jerry Hyde (Aster distributor) occasionally advertises a 'live diesel'. Aster makes electrics for the Japanese market (see the EF58) and, as Jim says, Accucraft advertized a GP9. Give them a big enough deposit and they'll put it back on the schedule. 

Pline in India makes brass models and also has a sideline in small aircraft diesels. Last I heard, they had tried a bicycle generator producing 24V and there was plenty of oomph, so I suggested they consider a 'live diesel'.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 04 Oct 2012 10:18 AM 
Why is this thread under live steam? I am very confused. And... if Aster did a diesel in American outline they would cost at least $1500 EACH. 

AND... who said MTH is out of the 1:32 LOCOMOTIVE BUSINESS. Please cite a verifiable source. 

Much more likely to see Accucraft resurrect the GP-9 project. 

The Still Steam-Diesel Engine

Steam diesel hybrid locomotive

The Experimental Kitson-Still Steam/Diesel Hybrid Locomotive 





















Answer your question Jim ?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

The Kitson-Still Steam-Diesel Locomotive


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Between the world wars, the Russians had followed with interest experiments with steam-diesel combinations in other parts of Europe; the Italian Ansaldo 4-6-2 of 1926, and the Kitson-Still Locomotive of 1928. See also the Still Steam-Diesel system as applied to ships.

Steam-diesel 2-8-2 opposed-piston freight locomotive No 8000, built 1939 at Voroshilovgrad Works. The name on the front is "Stalinets"[/i] ie a follower of Stalin.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with Pete, if you want to run a diesel locomotive on a live steam track, just run a battery powered diesel from any of the major manufacturers. This would be a lot less expensive than finding one by Aster or another of the live steam locomotive manufacturers.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

rechargeable (from the op) means battery to most people... could be compressed air. 

If you meant an Aster diesel with electric motors and battery, the it's not live steam 

If you meant an Aster diesel running from compressed air turning a turbine... highly doubtful that would work, too hard to store enough air pressure. 

If you meant an Aster diesel running a diesel motor that turns a generator that turns electric motors, then it's not recharegable.. 

All that said, I would have posted in the battery forum to get more responses, but it would be pretty expensive..... you don't see brass diesels any more... no Sam Hongsa in 1:32 etc. 

Greg


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 04 Oct 2012 08:38 PM 
rechargeable (from the op) means battery to most people... could be compressed air. 

If you meant an Aster diesel with electric motors and battery, the it's not live steam 

If you meant an Aster diesel running from compressed air turning a turbine... highly doubtful that would work, too hard to store enough air pressure. 

If you meant an Aster diesel running a diesel motor that turns a generator that turns electric motors, then it's not recharegable.. 

All that said, I would have posted in the battery forum to get more responses, but it would be pretty expensive..... you don't see brass diesels any more... no Sam Hongsa in 1:32 etc. 

Greg in the original posting i mentioned diesel in the first sentence. i've never heard of a compressed air diesel.

again, live steam tracks do not have to feed power, that is the link to live steam.

again, never heard of the compressed air diesel you refer to.

everything that is capable of holding its own fuel is rechargeable.

i'm pretty sure i didn't mention brass anywhere. for a diesel body, injection molded plastic makes the most sense. for something to be scale, it doesn't have to be made of any certain material, it only has to be dimensionally correct.



interesting to see all the hybrid attempts. i'd think it would be tough to find even 100 interested buyers, though. i am a member of the Riverside Live Steamers; one of the few if not the only 7.5" gauge club that is steam only; no exceptions. i have no problem with that policy and the number of live steamers there regularly run there is truly amazing. i even hope to join the operations sometime next year. and i understand their policy. i visit LALS occasionally and other than steam, i don't believe they have any policy as to what can run on their rails as long as it meets wheel/gauge standards. i do see some very nice diesel locomotives running up there and i'm especially fond of the prototype models that run on the 1" scale track. unfortunately i've heard that most, if not all, of those manufacturers who made those shells are now out of business.

but then there are the other things i see, mostly in 7.5" gauge. to be nice, i'll call them "battery powered motors with wheels and a seat". for night running one time i actually saw one of these owners duct taping a mag-lite to the hood of his "thing". what attracted me to live steam was the fact that when someone puts in the work in or has the budget to buy one, you will rarely find something as low a quality (i'm not talking materials, i'm talking aesthetics) as those electric turn-key vehicles.

so please don't criticize a live steamer who also appreciates other period scale models that just happen to be fueled differently. as to the battery forum, seriously, i never read that one as i don't think many live steamers do. if you're a live steamer who also thinks this way, i'd like to hear about it. and if i've affronted any live steamers by mentioning diesels, sorry, but i think i've already explained the link being non-powered track. and if i were running a GS-4 i certainly wouldn't mind seeing a PA headed consist running at the same track.

remember that saying from a long time ago?
Model Railroading is FUN.
cheers...gary


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 
While I appreciate your explanation, you don't seem to have grasped our Forum concept. If it is a 'real' diesel, driving a generator to propel itself (we call that a "live diesel") then we generally discuss it in the Live Steam forum. 

If it is an electric model with r/c and batteries (which also runs on a live steam track, as you noted,) they are two a penny and some people discuss them in the Battery forum. (Live steamers generally don't attend. Especially the 'Aster Snobs' ! )

for a diesel body, injection molded plastic makes the most sense 
Jerry Hyde's live diesels use MTH plastic bodies over a frame of his own.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If it runs on something that burns or explodes, it is discussed here. Gasoline motors, Dismals, Diseaseals and Diesels as well as boiling water (even by electric heaters) Steam Locomotives all fall into the category of "Live" and will be welcomed here with enthusiasm.

If it is an "electric train", whether powered by pickups on the rails or selfcontained or towed batteries, then it is generally just "cussed" here in this forum. Battery powered trains, whether they look like a Steam Locomotive, a Diesel, sail, or any other form of locomotive are discussed in the "Battery Powered" forum of MLS. Is there even a specific forum for (track powered) "Sparkies"?

I guess even Hampster power locos would would fall under the "Live" banner and would be welcome here as long as the ASPCA doesn't get wind of it.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't be discouraged, no need to go electric when the real thing is available for your interest. 

Model Engineering and Model IC Engine Projects 

Small Scale Diesel Engines: Davis Diesel






Maybe Bob Pope is listening and will post about his adventures with Steam Turbine Electric: (Could not find a video of Bob's) Maybe Bob is already working on a Steam Diesel locomotive?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 05 Oct 2012 11:09 AM 
If it runs on something that burns or explodes, it is discussed here.................

Not accurate "Always Steaming" .... lithium ion batteries can both burn AND explode!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Many years ago Wada steam turbine

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=lPinI28rYgo


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 05 Oct 2012 12:51 PM 
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 05 Oct 2012 11:09 AM 
If it runs on something that burns or explodes, it is discussed here.................

Not accurate "Always Steaming" .... lithium ion batteries can both burn AND explode!









If you can harness that to propel the locomotive... WE ALL WANNA SEE THAT!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No problem, well.. one problem... it will go fast but JUST ONCE! 

hahahaha ... well I guess I helped kill this thread.... 

I did hear that Aster was teaming with Newquida to make playmobile coal fired diesels, but they are running into difficulties with the cast platinum dynamic brake housings...


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

There is always a fallback for Aster, an internal combustion small scale locomotive.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*If anyone is interested, there is a full article on the engine in the third video featuring the "DAMPFSPRINTER" in the December 2011 issue of "Garden Railways" Page 68 - 72 giving all of the build and running details with a wealth of pictures and graphics to show how it works. Wonderful unit and recommend reading it.*
*Werner Jeggli of Schleren, Switzerland, has made a truly high tech unit. *
*All the best, 
*
*Peter.*


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes but Werner's engine is steam. Jerry's engines are not MTH plastic but - metal Marklin Maxi diesel bodies.


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look Dave Watkins Live Diesel at the following link 

http://www.davewatkins.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/16mm railway/detritus.htm 

His model is 16 MM scale running on 32 MM gauge track. Very nicely done too. 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 05 Oct 2012 06:50 PM 
Jerry's engines are not MTH plastic but - metal Marklin Maxi diesel bodies. 
Dan,
Actually Jerry gave up on the Marklin a while ago, and started using the MTH ones.
And of course the Aristo class 66.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not know that.


----------

